# Towel Chest from Red Elm and Ash



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Here's my first completed woodworking project of the season. It's a towel chest for our bathroom made mainly of red elm. The doors and drawer sides are ash. The drawer has handcut dovetails, the sides are frame and panel...nothing too fancy. The stain is a combination of golden oak, cherry, and early American. Some of the pics look a bit more red than it really is...the pics of the top and dovetails are more realistic of the actual color.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Looks amazing. I live the picture of the grain on the top. Beautiful piece of work.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

That is very nice. I like red elm and your use of it is just great.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

Nice work, that chest is amazing.


----------



## Chad (May 10, 2009)

Very nice I like the dovetails showing.


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice. 

Red


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a gorgeous chest!!

I am confused on the dovetails showing. Are the two pictures on the bottom of the same unit? The 45 degree angle picture on the bottom left looks like the dovetails are not showing. The picture on the right looks like they are showing.

A friendly tip. When you post pictures be sure that the pixels are reduced. That will eliminate the oversize pictures that require scrolling from left to right to view them. 

George


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> That is a gorgeous chest!!
> 
> I am confused on the dovetails showing. Are the two pictures on the bottom of the same unit? The 45 degree angle picture on the bottom left looks like the dovetails are not showing. The picture on the right looks like they are showing.
> 
> ...


George, 

I saw the same thing when I first looked. I think its an optical delusion; they are through dovetails.

Paul


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If it is an optical illusion it is a very good one. My eye can follow the growth rings around the corner.

George


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Yeppers...it's all the same chest. They're through dovetails on the drawer front. Some of the pics mask the contrast of the dovetails on the front though.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

I like the color and I really like the grain on this piece. very nice job. Now what was that madness I heard about covering it with towels?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

I was going through the 'library of knowledge' stored here and I came across this old post. WOW. I love red elm. I wasn't around here when it first was posted. I have some questions and maybe some of the new people might benefit from your answers too. Anyones response or opinions are welcome to help clear up my issues. And KnotScott, don't be offended, this is not criticism. Your chest is simply beautiful. It's just for my education.

1) Why are the door panels made of ash and not r. elm? Is r. elm too busy to use for stiles and rails? Or for stability?

2) Why were glass doors used instead of solid r. elm panels? I realize this is a choice of preference, but how would it look with solid panels? Would it be too much wild grain on the piece and dimimish the impact of the grain on the top. I have no taste.

3) Are the top side panels r. elm too? I don't see the grain. Might just be the pics.

4) On selection of your finish; wasn't your r. elm dark enough for a simple clear coat? I mean the color looks exactly like my r. elm boards. Did it really need stain to darken it? Did the wood lighten upon sanding?

5) Lastly, did you use any sanding sealer on the red elm? Anytime I used stain on an open grain like red elm, the finish become too blotchy and heavy. If not what am I doing wrong.

Sorry for the long windedness, but I can use all the help I can get.

Thanks


----------



## Lucas54 (Aug 21, 2008)

Beautiful grain on that!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

wow beautiful piece of work! I especially like the dovetailed drawer :yes:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

djg said:


> I was going through the 'library of knowledge' stored here and I came across this old post. WOW. I love red elm. I wasn't around here when it first was posted. I have some questions and maybe some of the new people might benefit from your answers too. Anyones response or opinions are welcome to help clear up my issues. And KnotScott, don't be offended, this is not criticism. Your chest is simply beautiful. It's just for my education.
> 
> 1) Why are the door panels made of ash and not r. elm? Is r. elm too busy to use for stiles and rails? Or for stability?
> 
> ...


I think elm doors would have looked good too. Here's a pic of some night stands I made from elm a couple of years ago:


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Knotscott
Thanks so much for responding. It was all very helpful. When I first saw your cabinet I thought of an antique wash stand and mirror I'd had seen before. Once I find enough red elm and a few more simplier projects under my belt, I may try to make it. Your night stand is beautiful too. I just love red elm.


----------

